# Haiku Thread



## haiku (Mar 29, 2010)

This extremely random thread is a place to post any cubing-related haikus. Please no random bashing.

Do you know haiku?
It's when you write a poem
that's something like this.

I'll start:

A cube sits alone
On top of a wooden desk.
I think I'll solve it.

-haiku


----------



## Kian (Mar 29, 2010)

From now on I swear
to only speak in haikus
refrigerator.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 29, 2010)

God this is boring,
I'll try and write a Haiku,
Yeah, I'll do that now.


----------



## haiku (Mar 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> From now on I swear
> to only speak in haikus
> refrigerator.


I think that I see
somebody is desperate.
Refrigerator?


----------



## yboy403 (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes. He's desperate.
I like refrigerators,
but seriously.
Yerachmiel


----------



## Kian (Mar 29, 2010)

haiku said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > From now on I swear
> ...



I am making the
point that haikus are silly.
Yugoslavian.


----------



## Sa967St (Mar 29, 2010)

Forte said:


> HERE IS HAIKU FOR YOU:
> 
> MAILMAN
> HE IS WALK TO SCHOOL
> EVERYONE LOVE THE MAILMAN AND GIVE HIM MONEY



this is win. ^


----------



## haiku (Mar 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> haiku said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...



Some haikus are, true.
Mainly the ones that involve
refrigerators.



Sa967St said:


> Forte said:
> 
> 
> > HERE IS HAIKU FOR YOU:
> ...


Win it may well be.
Haiku is an art form, though.
There are a few rules.

First: Five syllables.
Second: Seven syllables.
Third: Five more go here.

-haiku


----------



## Kian (Mar 29, 2010)

haiku said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > haiku said:
> ...



So are those that don't
involve Mediterranean
cannibalism.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> haiku said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...




I know how to end,
This string of Haikus, right now!
YOU JUST LOST THE GAME!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Mar 29, 2010)

Are haikus like
just simply breaking up
a sentance?


thats pointless.


----------



## Kian (Mar 29, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Are haikus like
> just simply breaking up
> a sentance?
> 
> ...



No. Let's give haikus
some credit for their own style.
Snuffaluffagus.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > Are haikus like
> ...


If you keep putting,
A quite long word at the end
I'd say that's cheating.


----------



## shelley (Mar 29, 2010)

I've always wanted
to write Japanese haiku
but I never fin-


----------



## Edward (Mar 29, 2010)

Im not ta-roll-ing
I'm just being stupid foo
Dodongo's cavern


----------



## Chapuunka (Mar 30, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Are haikus like
> just simply breaking up
> a sentance?
> 
> ...



No, there's a structure to them and they can be quite beautiful.

The first line must have 5 syllables, the second line 7, and the last line 5 again. Like haiku said here:



haiku said:


> First: Five syllables.
> Second: Seven syllables.
> Third: Five more go here.
> 
> -haiku


----------



## Kian (Mar 30, 2010)

shelley said:


> I've always wanted
> to write Japanese haiku
> but I never fin-



 Love it. Shelley wins.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 30, 2010)

This thread is stupid.
People are bad at haikus.
I might close it soon.

Lolol just kidding
This thread isn't all that bad.
Some posts are fail though.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 30, 2010)

I'm writing haiku
This needs seven syllables
How was that haiku?

I wanted to end
with "am I doing it right"
But that would not fit.

Can you keep going?
Forever like this or will
I have to stop this?

I'll keep on writing
I don't know what about, but
I can try my best.

I don't like the way
the punctuation appears.
Perhaps I'm not right.

Maybe each line should
be a sentence, yep that sounds
right, although it's hard.

'Kay now I will try.
Perhaps this time I'll be correct.
Did I do it right?

Haiku's are beauty.
I do not see the beauty.
Oh well, not for me.

This has been most fun.
But I guess now I am done.
Hey, that rhymed, how cool.


----------



## Forte (Mar 30, 2010)

guys don't be too strict
six syllables in a line
is also sometimes seen


----------



## TheMachanga (Mar 30, 2010)

Haiku's are funny
They do not need to make sense
Refrigorator


----------



## Innocence (Mar 30, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> I know how to end,
> This string of Haikus, right now!
> YOU JUST LOST THE GAME!



I just lost the game.
I hate you forever, now!
Just lasted one day.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 30, 2010)

Sophisticated
antidiscrimination
predisposition.


----------



## shelley (Mar 30, 2010)

TheMachanga said:


> Haiku's are funny
> They do not need to make sense
> Refrigorator



The apostrophe
has certain rules of usage.
You're doing it wrong.


----------



## Escher (Mar 30, 2010)

shelley said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Haiku's are funny
> ...



Correct spelling is
also better; watch and learn:
refrigerator


----------



## Kian (Mar 30, 2010)

Escher said:


> shelley said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



I like that my trend
is catching on, ending with 
refrigerator.


----------



## vgbjason (Mar 30, 2010)

I am really bored
I really want to play some
Modern Warfare 2


----------



## Anthony (Mar 30, 2010)

Kian Barry's epic trend
can never be stopped, ever 
refrigerator


----------



## vgbjason (Mar 30, 2010)

vgbjason said:


> I am really bored
> I really want to play some
> Modern Warfare 2



Now i wish i had
Ended my haiku with a
refrigerator


----------



## IamWEB (Mar 30, 2010)

'WEB',
should you speak it correctly,
should come out alright.

[email protected]

I often wonder
how many of us use hans
to count syllables


----------



## happyface352 (Mar 30, 2010)

All cubing members
This thread is very awesome.
Do not let it die.

Not bad for a first
but I think I should improve
after some fail tries.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Mar 30, 2010)

I like potatoes
This doesn't make any sense
I hope that this works.

Fail.


----------



## happyface352 (Mar 30, 2010)

Haikus are awesome.
But sometimes they don't make sense.
Refrigerator.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 30, 2010)

I leik cubes a lot.
They are very very cube like.
Refrigerator.


----------



## MichaelP. (Mar 30, 2010)

Haikus are fun.
But sometimes they don't make sense.
Tyrannosaurs.

EDIT: NINJA'D I didn't want to read the thread.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 30, 2010)

iez liek teh nice cubz
and i nead seven syllablez, butz i went ovar
but dats all okayz


----------



## qqwref (Mar 30, 2010)

haiku... when I try
to write any, I use one
syllable too many


----------



## Forte (Mar 30, 2010)

qqwref said:


> haiku... when I try
> to write any, I use one
> syllable too many





Forte said:


> guys don't be too strict
> six syllables in a line
> is also sometimes seen



Don't be so hard on yourselves :4


----------



## Innocence (Mar 30, 2010)

Refrigerator
Is a five syllable word
Used to end haikus.


----------



## Faz (Mar 30, 2010)

Forte am a duck
He waddle lonely and sad
He bite off Faz hand


----------



## Innocence (Mar 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Forte am a duck
> He waddle lonely and sad
> He bite off Faz hand



Dude, you can do better than that. (Grammar wise)


----------



## Faz (Mar 30, 2010)

fswaddle sad
he is a duck that waddles
He bit off my hand


----------



## Innocence (Mar 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> fswaddle sad
> he is a duck that waddles
> He bit off my hand





Colemak for the win.
It beats the other layouts
But QWERTY does. What!?

(Qwerty pwns Colemak on Higames sometimes.)


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Mar 30, 2010)

Important notice
Cardboard box is forcing you
Would you like some poo?


----------



## DcF1337 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow. Fascinating.
This is most enjoyable.
Like blueberry pie.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 30, 2010)

Hey guys, didn't you
read the first post of this, umm...
ah yes, this topic?

It said that this thread
was supposed to be used for
CUBING haiku's. 'k?

As I solve a cube
and think I broke my record
it's a DNF.

So I hope you all
understand what we should do
and so I leave this:

Good night, and goodbye
it's time to finish up now
and so, farewell. Bye!


----------



## Thomas09 (Mar 30, 2010)

Double- you tee eff
This thread is kind of fun-ish
Never done Haiku

Try to do more soon
Me is just much too lazy
Cubing related


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 30, 2010)

I haven't posted here yet
I don't know why
pneumonoultramicroscopicsilicovolcanoconiosis
Hey, I couldn't think of anything alright.


----------



## aronpm (Mar 30, 2010)

I have not Haiku
I hope syllable is right
I stuck on last line


----------



## jimwang17 (Mar 30, 2010)

haiku very dumb
haiku is very stupid
R3FR1DG3RAT0R


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 30, 2010)

Dene is a robot
programmed to e-flame Owen.
but he deserves it.


----------



## mr. giggums (Mar 30, 2010)

Refrigerator
and more Refrigerator
Refrigerator


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 30, 2010)

Real men use Petrus,
MGLS is real cool,
Roux is for Rebels.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 30, 2010)

I enjoy Fridrich.
Or you can just use Petrus
That's a local meme.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 30, 2010)

One, two, three, four, five,
six, seven, eight, nine, ten, el...
even, twelve, thirteen, fourteen.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 30, 2010)

CFOP is boring.
Petrus is so much better.
In my opinion.


----------



## TemurAmir (Mar 30, 2010)

Everyone is spel
-ling Refri*d*gerator wrong
End of my haiku

Although it can al-
so be spelled without the "d":
Refrigerator


----------



## JTW2007 (Mar 30, 2010)

Inconsistent times
time for me to stop using
2-Look OLL.


----------



## ben1996123 (Mar 30, 2010)

I am slow at cubes,
I really need to improve,
Refrigerators.



rickcube said:


> One, two, three, four, five,
> six, seven, eight, nine, ten, el...
> even, twelve, thirteen.



Fixed.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 30, 2010)

When you do Haiku.
Isn't each line a sentence?
That is what I thought.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 30, 2010)

I think I might practice BLD,
Better put on my blindfold,
So I can practice BLD.


----------



## Muesli (Mar 30, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> When you do Haiku.
> Isn't each line a sentence?
> That is what I thought.


No, you idiot,
Five syllables on the first,
Seven on the next.

And five on the last,
It's really not difficult,
Once you get the knack.


----------



## Zane_C (Mar 30, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> No, you idiot,
> Five syllables on the first,
> Seven on the next.
> 
> ...



Lets see how I do,
I do hope this is done right,
The 5 syllables.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Mar 31, 2010)

I knew that, silly.
Each line is punctuated.
Am I right, or not?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 31, 2010)

Zane_C said:


> I think I might practice BLD,
> Better put on my blindfold,
> So I can practice BLD.


you are a failure
at writing haiku. FAILURE
Cry in a corner!


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 31, 2010)

over here is five.
down there is five syllables.
up there is seven.

I like eat cookies.
But I don't have the moneyz
to buy the cookies.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Mar 31, 2010)

I like chocolate milk. 
Speedsolving is really fast. 
That is all I got.


----------



## Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

THE NIGHT KNIGHT IGNITES
AT NIGHT IF NOT BRIGHT ON SITE
REFRIGORATITE


I rhyme like i'm sublime. Want a dime? Naw that'll be a crime like moving the wind chime while eatin' a lime in the summertime.


----------



## Baian Liu (Mar 31, 2010)

What is a haiku?
Can someone explain to me?
Thank you very much.


----------



## canadiancuber (Mar 31, 2010)

canada pwns all
this is a fact, not fiction
wouldnt you agree


----------



## Edward (Mar 31, 2010)

Im beatboxin yo
Droppin the beats with nice flow
Time for me to go

t t b f k f b f k f b


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Mar 31, 2010)

I like cubix rubes
Kirjava doesn't like me.
At least I think so.


----------



## megaminxwin (Mar 31, 2010)

How to write this kind
Of poem, which is called a
Haiku. Alright, here:

Pentasyllabic
This is seven syllables
5 syllable line.


----------

